# DSLR Video Stabilizer Help



## Tailgunner (Dec 14, 2013)

I've got a nephew who loves to shoot video with his DSLR and I was thinking about buying him a small hand held stabilizer. I got one in mind but not sure if it will mount to his camera. I know he uses a Canon but not sure which model, it's most likely a kit camera you buy at Sam's etc. Anyhow, here is what I'm thinking about and hopefully someone can chime in with some insight on it. 

Revo ST-1000 Pro Video Stabilizer ST-1000 B&H Photo Video


Thanks


----------



## brunerww (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi Tailgunner - the max capacity of the $129.95 Revo is a little on the light side at 4.5lbs, which may not be enough if he needs to "fly" it with a mic or a light on his camera.  You may also want to consider the 5lb. capacity Opteka SteadyVid 400EX for $100 or the 6lb. capacity Opteka SV-HD for $157

These stabilizers are very good performers and good value for money.

One caveat - no stabilizer is balanced right out of the box.  Whether you get the Revo or one of the Optekas, you should refer him to a good how-to video on balancing before he goes out and shoots.

Hope this is helpful and best of the holidays!

Bill


----------



## Tailgunner (Dec 16, 2013)

brunerww said:


> Hi Tailgunner - the max capacity of the $129.95 Revo is a little on the light side at 4.5lbs, which may not be enough if he needs to "fly" it with a mic or a light on his camera.  You may also want to consider the 5lb. capacity Opteka SteadyVid 400EX for $100 or the 6lb. capacity Opteka SV-HD for $157
> 
> These stabilizers are very good performers and good value for money.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info Bill! I had no clue about weight and balancing it!


----------

